# What will attach to driftwood



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm new to aquariums and have decided to go with live plants. Currently have some hornwort and anacharis which appear to have new growth buds appearing. I recently added some driftwood and was wondering what some good low light/easy care plants would attach to the driftwood if ties to it. Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java ferns, anubias species, and mosses like java, weeping, flame, ect.


----------



## jerryl (Feb 24, 2011)

I know certain types of moss will attach. Some stores sell driftwood or simular structures with moss already attached. Don't know of any plants that will attach.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know why they use the same picture for the different types of Anubias but if you look here you'll see what plants on wood look like. Cost more to buy them that way so maybe you might just want to buy the bare plants and grow your own.

Plants on Driftwood

DLH


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just about any plant that has a heavy root system will attach. Even plants like Wisteria.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

MOSS, Plant Driftwood items in AquaStyle1 store on eBay!
That is an example of an e-bay store that sells plants already attached to rocks/driftwood etc. but they are across the world from me. Most of them seem to be.
There is one in Arizona. Just put "live aquarium plants" into search on e-bay. But it's easy to get the plants to do this. Whatever plant you want to use, just wrap
it/w thread a few times rather loosely. In a month it will have attached it's self. Java Ferns/narrow leaf java ferns are great for this as they have a stem that runs
along the bottom and you are not supposed to put it under the gravel but just the roots that spread from it go under the gravel. That stem makes it easy to tie it.
Any moss java/ Christmas etc does well this way. I mentioned "across the world" because of the weather. Those people will make it good but I consider it a 50/50
issue as I nor they can predict the weather. It takes about ten days to ship. I have gotten about eight or nine bunches on four occasions and maybe fewer than
50% have made it. I now have one set of a plant in my tank which does not look as though it will make it. Came from Poland to Arkansaw. I can't blame them.
Almost forgot the fissedens do well on driftwood. If you want to just try your luck without spending much get java moss as many shops carry it. Actually it will
look better if you aren't using Co2. Grows long and stringy if you are. Just wrap a small amount around a protruding spike or if it has a limb, that. Tie loosely.
You can cut the thread after about a month but it will be covered in two months. 
Looking at those stores on e-bay will give you an idea as to which plants do well that way. I do have an issue/w Java moss. It seems that pieces break off and end up
on the bottom of your tank. Get rid of that/w your vacuum soon or it will stick to whatever and your floor of the tank will be covered/w it. I have the RCS and they
are likely the reason that it breaks off. They like to eat the algae that is on it but don't necessarily stop when they get to the plant part (I think).


----------

